# Rewards: Touch, Food, Verbal, Toy



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What rewards does your dog fix on or drive for better than others?


----------



## Kay Halvorson (Jan 22, 2009)

Well with DaVinci I was doing really well with a toy but then we started training agility and drill team adn free style dance as a group and everyone was using treats....I was so upset because now that is what he wants I'm trying to wean him off so many treats but it is hard. With Vendetta she is getting a mix of treats, PRAISE and a toy. It is working out really well.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine are specifically selected for toy/tug/ball etc. 

DFrost


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

All of the above!

I start with food and rewards and tug play. I take my sweet time moving away from food. IME, the faster a handler tries to get away from food, the longer s/he is stuck with it. However, it seems to be essential to start the tugging games first before training heavily with food. I use praise whenever the dog is rewarded by it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

In order of dogs pref and what works best...Toy, verbal YES!, touch and then treat.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Mine loves all... but, is completely pshyco for a Kong Wubba!!! Which I love cause you can tug with it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Rubber toys


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My older GSD works well for food or a tug but the tug is higher value. With the bite for a reward he's on the edge but still very controllable.
My younger GSD is medium with food, slightly higher with the tug. Both are getting better.
His obedience is beautiful when he has a helper/sleeve for a reward. Basic position and focus for a bite has been super since the first day we tried it. He just seems to understand!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Mine are specifically selected for toy/tug/ball etc.
> 
> DFrost


Ditto, except the Bloodhounds, they are ALL about the food. I know of a Redbone Coonhound that is ball driven though.....should have never passed that dog up. Dammit.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The new Bloodhound I have will retrieve, not enough to drive the behavior, but I think it's the first BH I've ever worked with that would actually retrieve. She is a sweetie though.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

My Borders and Bouvs work well for verbals. The BCs reward is sheep and the Bouvs is the bite work.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> My older GSD works well for food or a tug but the tug is higher value. With the bite for a reward he's on the edge but still very controllable.
> My younger GSD is medium with food, slightly higher with the tug. Both are getting better.
> His obedience is beautiful when he has a helper/sleeve for a reward. Basic position and focus for a bite has been super since the first day we tried it. He just seems to understand!


Oh yeah, bite rewards are something else alltogether! You don't see it get as flashy as when the decoys are on the field. LMAO Too bad I don't have my own personal decoy at home.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Oh yeah, bite rewards are something else alltogether! You don't see it get as flashy as when the decoys are on the field. LMAO Too bad I don't have my own personal decoy at home.


 
My bitch is a food junkie and loves me dearly. So normally food and somewhat praise are motivators for her. But during bite work, she does not want to eat, and she does not want me touching her. Petting her during bitework seems to piss her off.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What rewards does your dog fix on or drive for better than others?


The decoy :razz:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The game. He wants his tug/ball/kong, but mostly he wants me to play with him rather than possess the toy. I can get really nice obedience in high distraction - like the mega pet store or a dog show, with a toy, but if I give it to him, he will carry it about 5 seconds and then drop it. 

Food works if I want him to think more, but I don't get the same intense focus.

All these things, touch, praise, food, toys are in abundance at my house. My dogs are pretty spoiled.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My guys will take tugs, sticks, food, praise (just about anything) but go absolutely bonkers for the ball.... Any tennis size ball combine it with a chuck it and they get even worse.

The GSD will drop it reall fast as well. He would play fetch all day if I would let him. I think he prefers it over tug.... Unless of course there is a helper around.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My Briard would work for anything that was important for me. Once in training in Winter in the Horse Stables, I forgot the kong, so I found a small brush which I used as motivator - worked. After that, verbal and after that "raised eyebrows were all he needed.

The GSDs I now have work well for dry kibble "spat" or "given". If I spit at the big GSD, he jumps with all four into the air so I give him from mouth to hand. I'm working on verbal as I want to trial him soon.
Sweet whispers or sweet "threats" :-& The kong makes them too crazy to be precise.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine is all about the toy for the most part. BUT I still use food in certain situations with him as it is easier for me. He will also work for an "attagoooodboy" but since he is still young I like giving a little more reward than that. 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:Too bad I don't have my own personal decoy at home.


Stop hating in your avatar, and maybe you can get one


----------



## Amber Gentry (Dec 15, 2008)

My dog goes nuts for her tug or a ball, so those are mainly what I use. Sometimes, I use food because she will get too fired up over the tug/ball.


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the Kong on a rope or ball on a string for most training, but you have to keep an open mind and be willing to do whatever works. I just hope that dog food in my mouth isn't what it takes lol


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I use the tug or toy (stick, anything really) with my Tiekerhook male to facilitate directing his attention, he doesn't care for training food at all. But it's not really about the toy with him, he truly wants to please.

My 6 month Faro son is all about the food, and good drive for the toy but less focused. He's not as willing as I like.

I feel my voice is most effective with either, and I always carry it with me.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:Too bad I don't have my own personal decoy at home.
> 
> 
> Stop hating in your avatar, and maybe you can get one


LMAO Jeff! Sorry, still in the hating mood. :-\" I just want a decoy, not a man or any sort of permanent fixture around here. Been there done that and it didn't work out real good. Now if I had that suit I bought him back, I wouldn't have any problems. ](*,)


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Michelle- Let me know when you find one to hang aorund that lets your dogs bite him, I can't get anyone here to do it yet! lol lol lol 

Courtney


----------

